
Why robots and smart technology aren’t revolutionizing your house - woodcroft
http://www.vox.com/2016/5/17/11683718/roomba-irobot-robots-disappointment
======
sharemywin
I think the key to home robotics is services. No, I wouldn't want to pay 10k
for a robot to do my cleaning or mow my lawn or do my laundry but I might pay
a service with a robot. if it was ~$50-$100

